# Need to fill HM Door - Grout/Mortar pump suggestions/alternative?



## lacknothing (Nov 23, 2008)

I've got a 'handyman' job subbed out to me (probably) where I've got a couple hollow metal door frames that need to be filled with grout or mortar or maybe even a cheap?!? epoxy on a commercial property. Any suggestions on the best/easiest way to do this? I believe I will need to drill a hole in the jam. I don't own a grout pump - is there another way to fill these jams? Or is there a cheap Harbor-Freightish tool. And afterwards, do I Fill the holes with plugs? Bondo? 
Any suggestions on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

What is the reason for having to fill them?


----------



## lacknothing (Nov 23, 2008)

Security, I believe.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

you could make up a loose batch and funnel it in there.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Can't figure what "security" has to do with it.
Not much space between door frame/jambs & framing or block walls.
You'll never be able to hold a grout pump in place nor neck it down small 
enough. I'd ask the owners just what exactly they are trying to accomplish?


----------



## lacknothing (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's one of the doors. Hollow jam, probably should have been filled when it was installed.

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_o1NnHlqalic/TcOBNk0eUAI/
AAAAAAAAABM/WoKdlwwUyCI/s512/CIMG0013.jpg


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Every commercial job I've been on the HM door frames need to be grouted for fire rating. It certainly does make the light gauge frame more robust as well. I've had to do exactly what you're attempting to do as well. Drill the biggest hole you can at the top of each jamb & at the top center of the head and grout away with funnel & "liquid" portland grout.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

Use structo-lite


----------



## PSG (Oct 16, 2010)

I've always used a grout bag and squirt the grout in. It is a messy job.


----------

